# State considers investigating Port Clinton mayor



## mark handler (Nov 27, 2015)

State considers investigating Port Clinton mayor

PORT CLINTON Ohio

 Authorities are looking into the unusual rental agreement between Port Clinton Mayor Vince Leone and his 88-year-old tenant.

The Ohio Bureau of Criminal Investigation is reviewing evidence to see if there is enough to warrant a criminal investigation, Ohio Attorney General spokesman Dan Tierney said.

“We understand there are numerous allegations out there,” Tierney said. “Before we can consider an investigation we need to determine if there is reasonable suspicion to open an investigation into criminal activity.”

The Ottawa County Sheriff’s Office recently finished an investigation into alleged elder abuse involving the mayor. Leone’s tenant claimed she lived without heat last winter and had to warm her apartment with toaster ovens. The case was sent to Ottawa County prosecutor Mark Mulligan earlier this month. Mulligan requested a special prosecutor to review the case for possible criminal charges.

Tierney said the bureau wouldn’t look into violations with building codes or zoning ordinances.

“While those could be legitimate concerns we wouldn’t look into it if it wasn’t criminal,” Tierney said.

Activist Elsebeth Baumgartner filed a complaint with the city’s zoning department last month claiming Leone failed to file for permits when he converted the garage at 411 E. Fourth St. into rental units. She alleged the building was undervalued, unregistered and unsafe.

Several building inspections and a property evaluation confirmed those allegations. The county inspected the property last month and discovered dozens of issues with the building’s electrical, plumbing and heating systems.

The safety issues were resolved earlier this month when the property passed an inspection, Ottawa County building official Tracy Buhrow said.

Leone paid more than $1100 in late fees and inspection costs related to his property issues, according to inspection documents.


----------

